# Dust Deputy vs Chinese Knock Off



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

I’d like to purchase a dust cyclone but turn between the original Oneida Dust Deputy but considering a Chinese knockoffs simple because of the 65% cost savings. 

The original Oneida Dust Deputy sells for $70 while the Chinese knockoff sells for $24 on amazon.ca.

Anyone have experience with the both dust cyclones?

Opinions and thoughts.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-deputy-50-efficiency-194961/


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-cyclone-shop-vac-dust-collector-cheap-197330/


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/small-dust-collection-192425/


----------

